# The Resource Is Necessary:



## samun (May 17, 2012)

The resource is necessary:

http://fotki.yandex.ru only for group of users.

1. possibility to load photo

2. possibility to look through albums of photos in various permissions

3. possibility to create the enclosed albums (under folders).

4. possibility to vote for albums and photos

5. possibility to leave the comment to albums and to separate photos.

6. to add the photo in albums the group of users should have a possibility.


----------

